# Smalin



## guy (Jan 4, 2014)

Smalin is a youtube channel that animates classical music. He has, of now, 281 videos, and he has a remake channel, musanim, with 73 videos. He has done everything from the Eroica symphony, to some of the Art of Fugue, Mozart's Requiem, Debussy's Arabesques, Mendelssohn's String octet and many in between. i highly recommend you at least visit his channel.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Fantasia has really gone downhill over the years


----------

